# Ants?



## Bloopie (Nov 23, 2018)

Heading up this weekend. South, Main, and some creeks. Is it time for ants? Been such a weird year, I'm probably too early. I'll throw whatever, but I hate streamers.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I’d say yes to terrestrials, don’t know if ant flights have specifically started. Water is still a little above average but not so much they won’t rise. And not so flooded that a ton of food is washing down.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Ants are good all season. The flying ants usually appear around Labor day.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Hoppers.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

White flies


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

I was fishing a large cinnamon/rusty ant (#12) with white rubber legs as a basic attractor yesterday and the brookies could not resist. Awesome action.


----------



## Bloopie (Nov 23, 2018)

Nada on ants for me. Small caddis and _tiny_ BWO.


----------

